# Blaklader Workwear Bantam Kangaroo Vest



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone have one of these?










I ordered one this week from Amazon but had to return it because it was WAY WAY too small. I ordered an XXL and I could barely get it zipped up even with the extended zipper. I was curious if these typically run small. It fit me more like a XL would have.

Thanks,


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

I sorta have that problem with all my clothes. Just sitting in the closet, they done shrunk up.


----------

